# new



## slmason302 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello brothers my name is Shawn Hatton and I am from the Santa Lucia lodge in King City California.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Videre Audire Tacere (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Brother Shawn


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome, brother. This forum is a lot like masonry itself in a way. You get out of it what you put into it. Lots o knowledgable brethren are here.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome to our Community!


----------



## cog41 (Feb 18, 2013)

A hearty greetings from East Texas.


----------



## drvijaytts (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome brother


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------

